

Matt Cutts: Gadgets, Google, and SEO - chris123
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/on-leave/#comment-98579

======
chris123
Glad to hear Matt is finally questioning his priorities and taking corrective
action. Better late than never. Work-life-balance means now, in the present
moment, not 15 years from now. The younger we are when we realize that, the
better. This is what Alan Watts has to say about it: "Music & Life":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERbvKrH-
GC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERbvKrH-GC4)

